# MUSIC LOVERS around JLT/Dubai Marina



## jilldelmundo (Dec 4, 2010)

Are there any community here for music lovers? I used to perform around Dubai but my bandmates went back to home country. Any freelance musicians here who would like to jam? 

Cheers,
Jill


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

jilldelmundo said:


> Are there any community here for music lovers? I used to perform around Dubai but my bandmates went back to home country. Any freelance musicians here who would like to jam?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Hey, live music! Thatd be cool to watch. What type of music do you play? If you say Perfect Circle, Tool, Korn, Old U2, etc... Ill come watch you guys play!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jilldelmundo said:


> Are there any community here for music lovers? I used to perform around Dubai but my bandmates went back to home country. Any freelance musicians here who would like to jam?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Hey Jill,

I know someone who might be keen to jam but he will only be in Dubai sometime beginning next year. He's a bass player. Let's keep in touch.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are they still doing the jam nights at The Players Lounge?
-


----------



## jilldelmundo (Dec 4, 2010)

@NIGHTSHADOW--I'll let you know if I find some people to jam with. I don't play instruments but I do sing. When I had my band, we played variety of music. Will keep you posted! 
@PAMELA-----That would be great, what kind of Genre do you think he likes to play? I'm excited! And pls do invite me when you guys have meet-ups around JLT/Dubai Marina or somewhere close, would be nice to see you all in person!
@ELPHABA-----I haven't heard of Player's Lounge, but I do remember back then when I was reading threads from this site, I saw that they have meetings around JBR in a bar with open mic nights. Hmmm, maybe one day I get to organize a meet-up. I just need to make more friends here )


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There a jam night every Tuesday night at the Music Room in Bur Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jilldelmundo said:


> @PAMELA-----That would be great, what kind of Genre do you think he likes to play? I'm excited! And pls do invite me when you guys have meet-ups around JLT/Dubai Marina or somewhere close, would be nice to see you all in person!


He plays rock in general. I know he listens to Victor Wooten, Jaco Pastorius, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones so I'm sure he's not limited to one particular genre. I've just never heard him listen to pop, so we can throw that kind of music out the window!
Let's keep in touch.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Music wow I would love to watch you guys play. So I'll join Nightshadiw in forming the viewers and listeners group.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll form the mosh pit group


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Players Lounge is a bar at The Country Club Hotel in Bur Dubai. They hold regular jam nights on a Friday evening.
-


----------



## G3org3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I know I'm reviving a topic that's quite old but couldn't resist the temptation. Just moved into Dubai last month from Oman and am in the process of settling down. Am a musician myself although I have a full time job (IT). Looking forward to meeting up other musicians and hopefully jam. My influences include Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Judas Priest Dire Straits (old school stuff). I have my own gear and my page on youtube. (sixstringjoe) Anyone around the Jebel Ali Gardens? Peace & Love

Ps. My first post on this forum


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I searched for six string joe on facebook but couldn't find you! I'm surprised you didn't list Metallica as your influence too!


----------



## G3org3 (Jul 11, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I searched for six string joe on facebook but couldn't find you! I'm surprised you didn't list Metallica as your influence too!


Hi Pamela, being a newbie, I'm not allowed to have my signature / links on this forum until I 'mature'  Search for 'sixstringjoe' on youtube and you should see my page. Oh, I do love Metallica but find it a bit tough to play them since I fingerpick (yes, even Metal)


----------

